# Topics > Energy for robots, computers and technics > Solar energy for robots, computers and technics >  Resola, solar panel cleaning robot, Sinfonia Technology Co., LTD., Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - Sinfonia Technology Co., LTD.

----------


## Airicist

iREX 2015

Published on Dec 2, 2015

----------

